# Is this guy large, even for a mallard?



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Having never shot a mallard before (I know, I know! I'm working on it!), I am wondering if this bird is bigger than most drake mallards. He seems awful large, but I haven't had a mallard in hand before, so I have nothing to compare him to. I found this guy dead on the side of the road. Maybe he was too fat to get out of the way!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

he actually looks kind of small to me...probably not a mature bird...neck length kind of gave it away for me...


----------



## spiraleyes (Nov 25, 2007)

Yes, that's the size of a regular drake mallard. Looks like he has several curls, so I'd say he is mature.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

looks normal to me... nice looking drake.


----------



## diverfreak (May 11, 2008)

That makes me want to switch from coke to pepsi! Congrats on getting your first mallard!




DiverFreak


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

definitely a mature pepsi can to me. whats that little thing on the left???


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I've been told that I have a problem gauging size, (not that it matters) but it looks like a normal size bird to me. 
R


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

normal size


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Its weird.. you shoot a bunch of other ducks, even stuff like Gaddies and then you get a Mallard and they seem huge compared to the others.... but yeah Bryan, it looks normal. You been up hunting yet? Wondered if you made a play for those geese that weekend. Thought about going up but don't know what the lower is doing icewise. Might go take a look (just glassing) on Saturday morning to see whats shakin.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the replies. I guess mallards just seem smaller when you see them swimming and such versus when you have them in hand. This dude had some weight to him! Seemed to me like a park duck or something, but like I said, I have never had one in hand, so I had nothing to go by.


----------



## 400bullelk (Nov 28, 2007)

rjefre said:


> I've been told that I have a problem gauging size, (not that it matters) but it looks like a normal size bird to me.
> R


Did your wife tell you this???


----------



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

400bullelk said:


> rjefre said:
> 
> 
> > I've been told that I have a problem gauging size, (not that it matters) but it looks like a normal size bird to me.
> ...


Some birds are referred to as Drakes, some are called ****s. It does not really matter, cause we all know it is how you use it that really counts. :lol:


----------



## Calling all ducks (Apr 22, 2009)

Your drake is at mid age. The mature drakes will have very deep vibrant Orange feet and good full curls.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Maybe its just the angle I took the pic at, but he had very bright orange feet, an 3 full curls. He seemed to be in full plumage. He was a hefty bugger! I bet he weighed 4 pounds or so.


----------

